# 2012 Routan Manual



## gglave (Jun 15, 2007)

Just bought a 2012 Routan. Does anyone know where I can get an owner's manual? I'm in Vancouver, Canada.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Haha I thought this thread was an entirely different topic regarding somebody with a great idea and mad skills! :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edsel (Aug 9, 2009)

I thought the same too. Flashback to my manual long-shift Vanagon.


----------



## tdube (Aug 20, 2015)

They didn't really come with one. They came with a CD that contained the information. The Routan's the same as the Grand Caravan and Town & Country, so most of what you'll need you can find in their manuals of the same year.


----------

